
History’s largest child sacrifice response to devastating weather,archaeologists - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/03/06/historys-largest-child-sacrifice-was-response-devastating-weather-archaeologists-say/
======
tomohawk
The Carthaginians sacrificed quite a few more children, in support of their
beliefs. In exchange for (hoped for) material success.

We do the same thing today with abortion, although the scale is much larger
and the beliefs being supported are different. As a society, we believe it is
more important to empower material success than to preserve life. At the base
of it, sacrificing those who cannot defend themselves so the rest of us can
achieve some material success has been with us for a long time.

